# A fish bite competitor? Anybody try these?



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Bought two packs today when I saw them at Walmart, they are from the magic bait company. I bought a chartreuse and an orange pack. The colors are 10x brighter than fish bites. I mean super duper bright. $4 per pack at Walmart in gulf breeze. Has anybody tried them?

Here's a link to the web sight:
https://www.magicbait.com/products/saltwater


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought some but haven't had a chance to use them, let us know how they work


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I almost bought some the other day. I'll be waiting on your evaluation of them.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

If I get a chance to go, I am will let you know how they do.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I came across these a few months ago, see this thread - http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/showthread.php?t=812858


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

i have caught a few fish with them,pompano, whiting .Ijust don't have the confidence in them the way i do nwith fishbites


----------



## jclark77 (Dec 6, 2011)

I tried the bright orange/red shrimp flavor ones out at fort pickens saturday morning and again this afternoon. i caught a few catfish and ladyfish with them. I noticed they disintegrate almost twice as fast as the fishbites, have a much stronger smell and are a bit messier in general than the fishbites. But they *did* catch fish.


----------

